# Let's say you're using withdrawal..



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

and your partner pulls out right at the moment- and you get 'some' on the outside.. And, not only that but you haven't had ppaf yet- though you had EWCM the next day









This happened to us 3-4 weeks ago









DH is typically very good with getting out in time (or ahead of time







) but this one time he was a bit too close for comfort..

My current symptoms are nausea (throwing up twice yesterday), constipation followed by the runs, darker areolas, very wet cm for the past few days (including a touch of 'grayness' yesterday), ridiculous sense of smell for the past three days and a couple mouth sores that popped up yesterday. I have found reasonable explanations for all of these though- so I'm not placing money on them being bfp signs









My friend is bringing me a test on Friday- so I figured I'd post here until then









Whatcha think? Should I even bother? (I'm assuming the chances are extremely low- any similar stories to share?







)


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Depends on how you define "outside". I had a chemical pregnancy last summer from just that sort of behavior. DH was convinced that it could not have happened from that but that was the only thing it could have come from.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Outside being on my thighs and a lil bit on my vaginal opening









I'm sorry about your chemical pregnancy


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the hugs.

So you didn't have any EWCF until the next day? I had EWCF on the day that it happened. If you had any EWCF and some got on your vaginal opening, I would say chances are good that it's possible.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

bleh.. as of today I've been pukey since I woke up, I'm bloated (ALL my regualar fitting pants are tight) and I've had a raging headache for a few hours. I'd still be shocked to get a bfp but surprised if I got a bfn at this point


















(I feel incredibly silly too- since I've had symptoms a lot for the past year or two without ending up preg.. I'd like to simply know one way or the other..)


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
bleh.. as of today I've been pukey since I woke up, I'm bloated (ALL my regualar fitting pants are tight) and I've had a raging headache for a few hours. I'd still be shocked to get a bfp but surprised if I got a bfn at this point


















(I feel incredibly silly too- since I've had symptoms a lot for the past year or two without ending up preg.. I'd like to simply know one way or the other..)

Let us know tomorrow...


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

My parents had sex and decided to use withdrawal. They had sex once before...I was born. (They ended up married when I was a baby and did last until death did them part, but that's reall irrelevant.)

So yeah, withdrawal can fail, even with the guy gets far away before ejaculating. That pre-ejaculate has live sperm in it. I'm living proof that even once is enough!! (I'm so glad my parents were so open with me about this stuff - when I wanted the pill at 17, I was comfortable asking instead of being like the kids who tried to figure it out on their own and ended up parents instead.)

Get a pregnancy test is you're thinking you could be pregnant, and let us know!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

One more day until I test









I was up all night with reflux (and it's back again today).. The only time I've ever had heartburn this bad was during pregnancy, though I did have some mock grounds in pasta last night which could be the cause.

I almost don't even want to test since I'm building myself up so much (even though now is NOT a good time for a bfp).


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I hate waiting to know. I don't know how some people think we should just know if we are pregnant and if you don't you aren't intune enough with your body.









How old is your little one?

I'd say the chances of being pregnant from that are really low but as we know, anything is possible.

I definitely don't puke unless I'm pregnant.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

It's possible fertile myrtle.

you're killing me. You need to test!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I'm not pregnant- since my heartburn has disappeared.. What a roller-coaster! I'm still planning to poas, but it's just so I can drop this and move on









It's weird that I'm sad since I know a bfp would bring on a ton of stress that my husband can't handle right now- I wish I could be happy about expecting a bfn


















ETA: nevermind.. heartburn came back right after I posted







and my cervix looks a tad darker than it was last week (I know, I'm a freak







)


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I peed on an Answer HPT this morning (not FMU) and there IS a line, I just can't tell if it has pink









But, I'm the queen of evaps- so I'm gonna place my money on it being bfn..


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

All early pg signs come from hormonal changes- and those hormonal changes can happen even without pregnancy. It could be that your body is gearing up to ovulate soon (and you haven't ovulated since your LO was born.) You could be premenstrual. It could be that you have some kind of GI bug or you've developed a new food allergy (this can cause the abdominal bloating as well.)

If you got pg from sex 3-4 weeks ago, an HPT _should_ have an accurate reading by now. But sometimes your urine levels are just low for no apparent reason. You can count on a + HPT telling you that you're pg, but you really can't rely on a - HPT proving that you're not. It's also possibly (though unlikely) that something is wrong- such as an ectopic pg- that needs medical attention. If your symptoms continue for another week or two, and you neither get AF or signs that you're ovulating, you might want to get checked out medically.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Any new developments?

I want there to be an official term for the "I'm about to POAS and I REALLY NEED it to be a BFN but somehow at the same time I'm desperately hoping it's a BFP... but not really because OH MY GOSH I don't need to be pregnant right now, but if I _was_..."


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
Any new developments?

I want there to be an official term for the "I'm about to POAS and I REALLY NEED it to be a BFN but somehow at the same time I'm desperately hoping it's a BFP... but not really because OH MY GOSH I don't need to be pregnant right now, but if I _was_..."









we can call it "pullin a vege"









so, I'm def not pregnant (took two dollar tree tests, one had an evap and the other had no line whatsoever) so now I'm looking into what could be causing my heartburn. I'm wondering if I may have an ulcer or something..

I have so many symptoms though, that I'm wondering if something serious is wrong


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

But... no AF? That would be the only 100% sure BFN for me...


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
we can call it "pullin a vege"









so, I'm def not pregnant (took two dollar tree tests, one had an evap and the other had no line whatsoever) so now I'm looking into what could be causing my heartburn. I'm wondering if I may have an ulcer or something..

I have so many symptoms though, that I'm wondering if something serious is wrong









I'd call "mind over matter" with the symptoms. Honestly, if you worry about it too much you end up VERY symptomatic







BTDT


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I'd call "mind over matter" with the symptoms. Honestly, if you worry about it too much you end up VERY symptomatic







BTDT

I've had that happen many times.









How are you vege?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

well you know what they call people that use the withdrawl method right???

parents.

spermies do escape before ejaculations happens. It sucks that it so hard to watch for fertility signs when you haven't even had a PPAF yet. When we were avoiding we charted and that was pretty effective, but we still had a close call. I'm one of those lucky mamas that gets PPAF at 6weeks PP







and it come every 28-32 days afterward, like clockwork.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 

How are you vege?

I'm still having the same heartburn issues, and my stomach is rather bloated (has been for about two weeks).. I'm going to see a NP this week, through a free clinic since I don't have insurance, and hopefully find out what's going on. From the research that I've done, I'm thinking that it may be a thyroid issue (which I've had before).

I tend to freak myself out and get symptoms but I've never experienced the heartburn without pregnancy (or super spicy/greasy food)..

I started a thread a while back in family planning about withdrawal too, if anyone's curious


----------

